# My first gun video! Comments please (S&W SD9VE)



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not a gun expert by any means, please let me know what you think of this video. If you look at my channel you'll see I do a lot of how-to videos, but never for guns yet. I didn't make a big deal of the safety check on this video, but let me know if you have any other comments. Also if you have one of these, let me know how you like it.

Smith & Wesson SD9 Field Strip - YouTube

Also, let me know if you have trouble playing the video, or if it doesn't play all the way to the end - the gun sits on the table at the end.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Your trigger finger is all over that trigger...It may sound petty, but it could be an issue down the road if you do not correct it now. Otherwise the video is fine.


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree other than your trigger finger being on the trigger a few times I feel you did a good job on the video.


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks, I noticed that too. I don't do that at the range or in the shop, not sure why I was doing it in the video.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

No offense, but if I were you, I'd take it down until you can refilm it without fingerbanging that trigger. You'll get cut apart on Youtube.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

jasmine2501 said:


> Thanks, I noticed that too. I don't do that at the range or in the shop, not sure why I was doing it in the video.


You say that, but what we do in private shows when we do something like a video. I have to agree with zhurdan, take the video down. To many newbs looking for info, and you are violating one of the 4 safety rules.


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

That is a heck of a good point. I'll see if I can do it again. It's hard to offend me, tell it like it is


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Other than the trigger situation, not too bad.:smt1099


----------



## jasmine2501 (Oct 10, 2012)

I made it private, I'll do another version where I do it right! You guys made me think a bit... it's been over 20 years since I took a gun class, so I'm going to go do that too!


----------

